# AGR and Choice Hotels



## battalion51 (Jan 9, 2008)

So I was looking at the Choice Privleges program tonight to figure out how many frequent flyer miles I get with each hotel stay, and I noticed something I hadn't seen before. Apparently you can earn Amtrak Guest Rewards points when you stay at Choice Hotels (Comfort, Quality, Sleep, Clarion, etc.). Am I behind on the times, or is this something new?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 9, 2008)

Semi-new. I think it's been about 6 months or so since they first started offering AGR points. Note: It's either Choice points or AGR points, not both like Hilton Honors.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 14, 2008)

I haven't looked that closely, but anyone know if I can simply transfer Choice points I have to AGR?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 14, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> I haven't looked that closely, but anyone know if I can simply transfer Choice points I have to AGR?


As long as you meet the requirements that Choice imposes, you can transfer points from Choice to AGR. It's not a great exchange rate, 32,000 Choice points for 5,000 AGR points, but you can do it.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 14, 2008)

AlanB said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't looked that closely, but anyone know if I can simply transfer Choice points I have to AGR?
> ...


I guess I can forget that. I don't have enough choice points for a Choice Hotel stay, so not anywhere near 32,000!!! On the other hand, be nice if I change 5000 AGR points and get 32,000 Choice points!!!


----------

